# SafeStart Usage



## New2Mollies (Mar 2, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with SafeStart.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Can't say that I have, guessing that's a water conditioner/additive?


----------



## New2Mollies (Mar 2, 2011)

It is supposed to immediately cycle your new aquarium. Just wondering if anyone had used it before.


----------



## Vince (Dec 10, 2010)

I've used it and tested the water after an hour or so and it tested safe .....so added few scout fish and they are still alive 5 months later, and I am a newbie, there for this is not expert advice more a comment on safeStart.


----------



## New2Mollies (Mar 2, 2011)

My first tank was a DISASTER! We then thought we would try again with a larger tank and more information under our belt. Everything seems to be going too good. Getting nervous or wondering if we maybe learned something


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews on it.I myself keep two large tanks(25 and 29 gallons)along with individual betta containers,the latter of which cant be cycled as they are small.My larger two,I didnt cycle like many people do,and probably broke many rules setting them up.That being said,it is much safer to cycle with an ammonia source,and I am a bit leary on instant cycles.All I can advise,is to test daily anyways just to be sure.If it works then great,if not then you can catch it and be prepared.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've used Tetra SafeStart to revive an old aquarium. Had the tank cycled in 10 days or so. Here's my thoughts:

SafeStart is in no way a stand-alone "tank starter". Yes, it helps speed up the cycle by adding bacteria cultures to your tank, but without doing a fishless cycle, you run the risk of a mini-cycle and some small (but no less lethal than bigger) ammonia and nitrite spikes as the bacteria colonies swell to reach equilibrium with the amount of ammonia being generated.

Also note - the bottle says "patent pending", which in my mind means there is no guarantee of anything they say this stuff will do.

With that being said, I would say SafeStart definitely helps speed up the cycle. However it should not, in my opinion, be a "dump in tank, add fish right away" kind of quick fix.


----------



## New2Mollies (Mar 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've used Tetra SafeStart to revive an old aquarium. Had the tank cycled in 10 days or so. Here's my thoughts:
> 
> SafeStart is in no way a stand-alone "tank starter". Yes, it helps speed up the cycle by adding bacteria cultures to your tank, but without doing a fishless cycle, you run the risk of a mini-cycle and some small (but no less lethal than bigger) ammonia and nitrite spikes as the bacteria colonies swell to reach equilibrium with the amount of ammonia being generated.
> 
> ...


We also did get the 10 gl running previously and then upgraded. We did move decor, rocks and old filter into the new tank. We ran it for 24 hours, added TSS and then about 6 hours later (after checking levels) added fish. The next day the tank went cloudy and then cleared up the next day and has been clear. We checked all levels during cloudy period and even took water samples to our local aquarium experts (again not Petsmart or Petco) and they stated everything was okay. No ammonia, no nitrates. We have not seen a spike at all and we are also keeping the old tank running just in case of emergency. Just curious if we will see spikes or not. I have heard so many different opinions that I am not sure what to believe and with no real experience really need some help.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

New2Mollies said:


> Just curious if we will see spikes or not.


An aquarium nitrogen cycle is a balancing act. Ammonia generation rates change based on how many/what kinds of fish, changes in fish population, and sudden tank ecosystem changes (addition of plants, medication of disease, even temperature and oxygenation changes). As the ammonia generation rate changes, so to does your nitrifying bacteria population. Excess numbers will die off with little ill effects. It is the necessity for more bacteria, however, that causes building accumulations of ammonia and then nitrite, in essence a "mini cycle" as the bacteria population swells to take on the new increased bio-load.

Immediate testing of the water after introduction of things like TSS will tell you nothing, as your water hasn't even had time to build up concentrations of anything. Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate do not appear from nowhere - there has to be a source, be it decaying fish food, fish poop, or an amalgamation of these plus others. No source = no cycle. Adding bacteria to a tank without a source of ammonia will just cause the bacteria to starve and die.

Also, I would advise against taking your water to your LPS to get tested - they are notoriously inaccurate as they use test strips, and many pet store clerks don't know what they are doing. Instead, I would advise you buy your own test kits. I use and love the API Master Freshwater Test Kit, $35 at my local PetsMart. It's easy to use, lasts forever, and is much more accurate than strips. When/if you get a test kit, any concentrations of ammonia or nitrite above 1 ppm I would worry about. Any nitrate concentrations over 80 ppm are cause to worry as well. pH - leave it alone. Test to see what it is, test to see what your tap water's pH is, and leave it be. Phosphate pH buffers do nothing but flood your tank with phosphate and stress out your fish and plants.


----------



## SickenKitten (Feb 2, 2011)

The guy that was helping me with my first tank at my LFS highly recommended SafeStart (they also had a ridiculous high price on it). Despite the fact that I totally got ripped off & could of gotten it cheaper else where the stuff is amazing. I used it to cycle the tank with neon tetras. I still have the tetras today a good 7 months later 

They did however recommend that I wait two weeks before I put any other fish in (which I did). I didn't see any ammonia spike, but I got nitrate readings after about 2 days.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Important: If you've used Tetra Safe Start, please take this poll


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

New2Mollies said:


> We also did get the 10 gl running previously and then upgraded. We did move decor, rocks and old filter into the new tank. We ran it for 24 hours, added TSS and then about 6 hours later (after checking levels) added fish. The next day the tank went cloudy and then cleared up the next day and has been clear. We checked all levels during cloudy period and even took water samples to our local aquarium experts (again not Petsmart or Petco) and they stated everything was okay. No ammonia, no nitrates. We have not seen a spike at all and we are also keeping the old tank running just in case of emergency. Just curious if we will see spikes or not. I have heard so many different opinions that I am not sure what to believe and with no real experience really need some help.


I can fill my tank up today and I will have no ammonia or nitrates. This stuff may help the cycle move along, but it will NOT start it nor will it cycle a tank without an ammonia source. Ammonia starts the cycle. Once ammonia is present things begin to happen and without it the cycle cannot start. Safe Start may speed things up once that is in place. A tank clouding up and clearing doesn't mean much to me. You would have not seen ammonia in your tank that fast. Whether or not you see spikes will depend on your current stocking levels, whether the tank has actually finished cycling or not, and your maintenance and future stocking. Has the water been tested since the last time you mention? How is it being tested? By you or the lfs? Strips or liquid tests? 

Personally, I think in some cases it is a perceived feeling that Safe Start helped. What helped you more than any substance you may have added is you moved everything from your old tank, assuming that tank was operational for a while and fully established.


----------



## ksturm079 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've used SafeStart on all (3) of my aquariums I've started in the past couple of months.

1. 26 gal.- First time starting a fish tank, didn't follow the directions perfectly (poured in the same day that I used Prime on the water), and the cycle still took the month-month and a half.

2. 5 gal- Followed the directions and I had low ammonia/no traces of nitrites. It took a couple weeks for the ammonia to drop below 1 and the nitrates to show on the API master kit.

3. 10 gal- Used the SafeStart, also went fishless on the cycle. Took three weeks, saw an ammonia eruption, nitrite eruption, and finally everything went to zero except the nitrates.

With the first two tanks I used the SafeStart followed by a couple starter fish a couple days after. Having not started a tank without SafeStart I cannot speak as to whether it sped the process along; however, with my 5 gallon I cannot believe that I would have never seen any nitrite show up on the liquid test without the SafeStart.


----------



## New2Mollies (Mar 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I can fill my tank up today and I will have no ammonia or nitrates. This stuff may help the cycle move along, but it will NOT start it nor will it cycle a tank without an ammonia source. Ammonia starts the cycle. Once ammonia is present things begin to happen and without it the cycle cannot start. Safe Start may speed things up once that is in place. A tank clouding up and clearing doesn't mean much to me. You would have not seen ammonia in your tank that fast. Whether or not you see spikes will depend on your current stocking levels, whether the tank has actually finished cycling or not, and your maintenance and future stocking. Has the water been tested since the last time you mention? How is it being tested? By you or the lfs? Strips or liquid tests?
> 
> Personally, I think in some cases it is a perceived feeling that Safe Start helped. What helped you more than any substance you may have added is you moved everything from your old tank, assuming that tank was operational for a while and fully established.


Bought the API test kit today. 

N3/N4 .25 ppm
NO2 0
NO3 0

Is this good or bad?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

New2Mollies said:


> Bought the API test kit today.
> 
> N3/N4 .25 ppm
> NO2 0
> ...



Optimum is 0, obviously. Can you start out by giving some tank specs? Tank size, filtration, inhabitants, etc. Also, when did the tank first get fish in it?


----------



## New2Mollies (Mar 2, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Optimum is 0, obviously. Can you start out by giving some tank specs? Tank size, filtration, inhabitants, etc. Also, when did the tank first get fish in it?


We bought a 55 gal tank with a Marineland 350 bio filter on Saturday ran it for 24 hrs with decor, rocks and filter from previous tankand cond. Added TSS on Sunday-added fish 6hrs later (4 mollies and 4 ghost shrimp) add 2 Gouramis on Tuesday. Readings have all been 0 until today. 

Please let me know if you need any more information......and Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

New2Mollies said:


> Added TSS on Sunday-added fish 6hrs later (4 mollies and 4 ghost shrimp) add 2 Gouramis on Tuesday. Readings have all been 0 until today.


Watch your daily test results like a hawk - any ammonia or nitrite (NH3/NH4 or NO2) above 1 ppm, do a 25% water change and keep doing them daily as needed to keep concentrations below 1 ppm, otherwise you run the risk of poisoning and/or killing your fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

New2Mollies said:


> We bought a 55 gal tank with a Marineland 350 bio filter on Saturday ran it for 24 hrs with decor, rocks and filter from previous tankand cond. Added TSS on Sunday-added fish 6hrs later (4 mollies and 4 ghost shrimp) add 2 Gouramis on Tuesday. Readings have all been 0 until today.
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more information......and Thanks!


If ammonia is just now starting to show, I'd hold off for a while before adding anymore fish and see what your cycle does. Do like mentioned above for readings above. Don't be afraid to do 50% water changes if it gets too high or you're not seeing enough change from smaller water changes.

I would suspect your cycle could be short, just not from adding safe start. It will be more from the fact that everything from the other tank was transferred.


----------

